# cold bath speeds metabolism???



## dakota (Apr 21, 2005)

a physical theropist told me to sit in a 58 degree bath for 20 minutes to speed up my metabolism crazy-like. anyone heard of this??? ive done it twice, but im unsure about what it did.(besides turn me numm at 4 min.)


----------



## Mudge (Apr 21, 2005)

It will force your body to put out more heat to compensate, same thing as dieters drinking ice water all the time.


----------



## dakota (Apr 21, 2005)

do u think it matters if you warm yourself up afterwards(like a hot shower)? think its worth it precontest?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 21, 2005)

It seems like a rather stupid way to try and burn calories IMO, but I dont compete on a stage either so I can't tell you if its some big secret to success or anything.

Are people becoming alergic to a treadmill now? We can just soak in the tub while listening to the radio right. Sure we might catch a cold but thats OK, because we'll burn 50 calories from the cold water, then drop 6 pounds from the sickness we picked up. Or maybe we'll even get the flu if we become regular tubbers, I can drop a good load of weight on the flu.


----------



## dakota (Apr 21, 2005)

haha, you're funny mudge. you can only do so much cardio though. btw-cant get sick from that temp. water, its not cold enough. besides, whats wrong w/ using some other tricks also


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2005)

_Hypothermia is the way to go. Freeze yourself._


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow at your new avatar Vieope... Your rabbitness scares me...


----------



## busyLivin (Apr 21, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> It seems like a rather stupid way to try and burn calories IMO, but I dont compete on a stage either so I can't tell you if its some big secret to success or anything.
> 
> Are people becoming alergic to a treadmill now? We can just soak in the tub while listening to the radio right. Sure we might catch a cold but thats OK, because we'll burn 50 calories from the cold water, then drop 6 pounds from the sickness we picked up. Or maybe we'll even get the flu if we become regular tubbers, I can drop a good load of weight on the flu.




Exactly.. I remember someone a while back was leaving his window open during the night (winter, mind you) to burn more calories while he slept.  

Why not sleep comfortably & do a little more cardio


----------



## LAM (Apr 21, 2005)

dakota said:
			
		

> a physical theropist told me to sit in a 58 degree bath for 20 minutes to speed up my metabolism crazy-like. anyone heard of this??? ive done it twice, but im unsure about what it did.(besides turn me numm at 4 min.)



I haven't read any studies on short-duration immersion in cold water but there are tons of studies regarding cold water swimming and body fat in elite swimmers.  they typically have body fat readings 2-3% higher than elite sprinters.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 21, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Wow at your new avatar Vieope... Your rabbitness scares me...


_Really? I like really like it tough.  _


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with you LAM.  I have heard a lot about the body keeping extra fat for insulation after being exposed to cold temperatures for durations of time.  Take the eskimos for example.  Little round people, joke.  Sorry eskimos.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 22, 2005)

I had read some time ago that swimmers have more subcutaneous fat as protection against the colder water. I remember looking for such data though some time ago and not finding it, and not being a swimmer I hardly care.  

So good luck chasing it down if you like.


----------

